# Möchte geworben werden!



## dogmode (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo!

Ich möchte (nach kurzer pause allerdings account weggeben) wieder in WoW einsteigen und möglichst schnell 90 werden!


*Was ich biete:*

-viel Erfahrung (seit 2008)
-täglich + mehrstündige onlinezeiten
-Ts3/skype wenn ihr wollt
-Ausdauer
-eintritt in eine sehr gute pvp gilde aegwynns (top3)
-bisschen startgold


*Was ich erwarte:*

-erfahrung
-aktivität (möglichst täglich nachmittag/abends)
-min 18j 
-Key (für 1-85)(evtl teilung der kosten möglich)
-ihr müsst tanken oder healen können,da wir tank/healer queuen um inis zu rushen


Bei Interesse/fragen einfach melden!

lg


----------



## hoti82 (28. Januar 2014)

Kann verwirrung auf kommen denn jemand wo geworben werden mag biete nix an. Nur jemand wo selber werben möchte gruss hoti82 ps ich biete es an aber auf antonidas  alliance bei interesse schick mir ne pm.


----------



## dogmode (28. Januar 2014)

hoti82 schrieb:


> Kann verwirrung auf kommen denn jemand wo geworben werden mag biete nix an. Nur jemand wo selber werben möchte gruss hoti82 ps ich biete es an aber auf antonidas  alliance bei interesse schick mir ne pm.



Die einzige Verwirrung kommt beim Lesen deines Beitrags auf 
Aber danke für dein Angebot, ich werde ausschließlich auf aegwynn leveln wegen den oben genannten  vorzügen.


----------



## Severos (28. Januar 2014)

Außer dem Startgold, würde ich dir alles bieten können.
Ob Allianz oder Horde wäre mir egal.
Durch die Accountgebundenen Sachen könnte ich jeden Char, den du erwartest, spielen.
Meld dich mal privat bei mir, falls Interesse besteht.
LG


----------



## Crankworkx (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo dogmode.

Ich spiele ebenfalls mit 2 Chars auf dem Server Aegwynn Allianz. Kann dir alles bieten, was du aufgelistet hast. 
D.h. 
1. Erfahrung (Seit 2007), 
2. Aktivität, da Student, 
3. Bin 19 Jahre alt, 
4. Key kann ich dir auch stellen, wenn es sein muss.. Die 5€ sind geschenkt., 
5. Tank od. Heal ist kein Problem, Erfahrung in allen Klassen bis auf Monk.

Falls du noch jemanden suchst. Schreib mir schnellstmöglich eine PM.


----------

